# Real Life echoes of the Children of Hurin



## Eledhwen (Jan 12, 2008)

A tragic story has come to light in the UK.

A set of twins, adopted separately at birth, met as adults without knowing they were related.

Reuters Version of the Story

I can't imagine how horrified and gutted the two must feel! Thankfully, no children were on the way or born, before they realised their true identities.

The 'Dragon' in this story is the State Social Services system, that separated them for adoption in the first place.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 17, 2008)

There was a house episode like this in season three. I think that would've been before the actual (and since real a lot more serious) event took place. I remember guessing the surprise end to that story which involved a parent who had an affair with the next door neighbor, producing a daughter who married his son by his wife several years later and then they both came down with the same rare genetic disorder . . .

Accidental incest is very common in literature/mythology. Somewhat surprising due to the fact that some ancient cultures were very accepting of such marriages, especially within royalty. Egypt, for instance, had a lot of brother/sister unions and from some recent history channel watching it seems it was even traditional for a daughter to take the place of a deceased mother completely (as sick as that may seem in today's society) by marrying her own father. The Greeks had, at the same time, the original accidental incest horror story (Oedipus) and gods who married their own sisters.


----------

